# Which musicians make the best lovers?



## Femke (Dec 20, 2006)

Help Muso magazine to establish which musicians make the best lovers (!) with a fun survey which can be found here:

http://www.muso-online.com/valentines

The results will be published in the Feb/March Valentines special edition of Muso. It's only a short survey and if you fill it in you get 15% off accessories and 10% off Mirage musical instruments at Dawsons during January!

Thanks!


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you for real, Femke?

If any of our members have any sense at all, they'll not click onto any links, whatsoever.

I don't want to sound rude, but for a serious forum your post is inappropriate.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Lynx*: Agreed. It looks like a piece of garbage. I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, or even a very long baton.

Topaz


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

I decided to act as guinea pig, so members wouldn't end up on some spam site. The survey does seem genuine enough, though quite silly (I didn't actually take the survey but followed the link and looked around the site).


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

Frederik

Are you sure you weren't just looking for 10% off your next CD player? 



Topaz


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Cellist's obviously. lol!


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Topaz said:


> Frederik
> 
> Are you sure you weren't just looking for 10% off your next CD player?
> 
> Topaz


Darn, you got me! Alright, I confess...


----------



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2006)

Well as soon as a survey asks questions like "Have you ever had any one night stands", I don't have any wish to take it seriously. 

Please go somewhere else.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought I'd have a look at this. I finished up fillling up the questionnaire.

I told it I'm 94, gay, had 15+ relationships, plenty of one night stands, and like tubas.

Laugh. It was falling about all over the place. Well, the idiots who run this kind of rubbish deserve it.

Mind you it could be true. No only joking. I'm only 89 and as for the rest ...I prefer clarinets. No I mean oboes. Oh gawd, I'll never live it down. What have I done?


Topaz


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Frederik said:


> I decided to act as guinea pig, so members wouldn't end up on some spam site. The survey does seem genuine enough, though quite silly (I didn't actually take the survey but followed the link and looked around the site).


Thank you, Frederik.

Sorry for not answering you, this is a busy time of year for us ladies who partake in the festivities.

It's good to know that our interests are being looked after, you're doing a sterling job.

Season's greetings to you and to all our serious members.

Lynne xx


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Topaz said:


> I told it I'm 94, gay, had 15+ relationships, plenty of one night stands, and like tubas.
> ...
> Mind you it could be true. No only joking. I'm only 89 and as for the rest ...I prefer clarinets. No I mean oboes. Oh gawd, I'll never live it down. What have I done?


Well, now that you've had your 94th birthday (and several more since), have you come to appreciate tubas? Or do you still prefer oboes and clarinets? What about an English horn? It only seems natural.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Dead link. Thread closed.


----------

